# My Wonderful Hair....



## chocobon (Jan 29, 2007)

REGIME!!!

I bet you all thought how vain is she?!!! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I mentioned before that I have relaxed my hair with a german product called Kadus Strate-It




,this was 8-9 months ago,back then my hair was about shoulder length.

Now my hair is 2 inches below bra clasp and healthier than ever,so I thought I'd share with u what I do:

1.I wash my hair 2x a week. For a couple of months I used John Frieda BB shampoo and conditioner but then I switched back to my HG shampoo n conditioner L'Oreal Elvive for dry,damged hair.









2.I deep condition with Kadus Imunal Repair Energy Mask 1x week.






3.I use JF Frizz Ease,to tame my mane.






4.When I want to curl my hair I use Pantene Oil Replacement Complete Therapy for Perfect Curls

5.My everyday hair conditioner is Palmer's Hair Success Gro Treatment.






7.5 oz. / 3.5 oz. / 2 oz.

Palmer's Hair Success Gro Treatment

A revolutionary water-resistant emulsion formula that combines Vitamin E, Olive Oil and Soy Protein to coat and protect the hair shaft, allowing hair to grow longer. Hair is protected from humidity and other harsh environmental factors. Also conditions and moisturizes dry scalp.

6.I Trim and relax my roots every 8 weeks.

I even had highlights done to my hair,but thnx to this regime my hair hasn't suffered a bit and is at it's best.

I rarely blow dry my hair.


----------



## venetiakim (Jan 29, 2007)

Tfs!


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 9, 2007)

thanx for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

